# Anyone read the new "The American Dog Magazine"?



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

This edition was all about rescue. I am only 1/2 way through, but I am really enjoying it. It has short Q & A's from different rescues, no kills, and breeders who rescue across the US. 


http://theamericandogmag.com/


----------

